

Technical Snafu Destroys Screenplay Site, Loses Scripts Forever - vamin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/technical-snafu-destroys-screenplay-site-loses-scripts-michael-prywes

======
caminante
The tone and content seems overly negative towards a service that the author
admits he didn't fully use.

    
    
      "Hollywood and Silicon Valley have had their share of
      catastrophe and tragedy due to corner-cutting, but 
      they have something that startups and indies do not:
      piles of money to properly create redundancies, properly
      hire and manage employees, and purchase insurance to
      protect the company from errors and omissions."
    

That's a weird conclusion. Other quotes and screenshots that the author shared
reflect favorably on the company, not negatively. Waiting a few days to share
findings from a detailed post-mortem shows maturity and transparency.

Why wouldn't writers keep a local copy of scripts?

